# 2015 Hoyt Nitrum



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Specs??


----------



## sull625 (Feb 6, 2012)

Interesting.....


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't have facebook plz post a link to it.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1421705595_c0dbcf40e43ba1e874e9d41ffed1a666


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

That brown looks sweet!


----------



## theweigthouse (Apr 6, 2011)

Hoyt is slowly releasing pictures on their twitter account.


----------



## theweigthouse (Apr 6, 2011)

@BowTeker01 - you beat me to it. Lol.


----------



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks like a flexible roller!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Think cross between vector series and an upside down riser cage on an Elite e-series.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

looks like it has the same adjustable roller rod as the new target bow. interesting.


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks pretty cool


----------



## Smiley1215 (May 10, 2013)

Great looking hunting rig


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

When will they be posted


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Being a "brown" guy, I think it look great!


----------



## c0d3x5 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks nice... But I wonder which bow is going to change archery forever?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

What are the ATA BH options?


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

enkriss said:


> What are the ATA BH options?


The one in the pic is definitely 30.
lol


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

elkbow69 said:


> looks like it has the same adjustable roller rod as the new target bow. interesting.


Its not! It is a system that eliminates the torque by reversing how it relieves it. Pulls away from arrow not towards it.


----------



## rageinthesage (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks sick, can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Jaliv92 said:


> The one in the pic is definitely 30.
> lol


:glasses9:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Does look cool - but need to know specs and model options!


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

cuttingedge said:


> Looks nice... But I wonder which bow is going to change archery forever?


From a manufacturing standpoint there is several things that will. John q public might not recognize it...but these advances will allow Hoyt to start making gains in other areas now.


----------



## yanta61 (Oct 30, 2012)

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...0_10152318227917735_5524921988882429835_o.jpg


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Specs are the same as last year (on both the 30in bow and the 34) the turbo bumps up to 350 and keeps the 6in brace. 

Like the roller guard and brown riser, do not like the new-for-2015 Hoyt Vector look though.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Specs are up.

30, 34 and 33" turbo.

332, 330, and true 350 ratings.

The turbo looks awesome if it draws nice.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Brown with black limbs would look sick


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Anodized brown is a welcome addition considering the camo finish is absolute crap. So unless it reaches it's IBO, it looks like a rehash of the same stuff they've produced the last 3 years.

I would really like to see what they have for a mid range bow, preferably an actual mid range longer ATA for once. If the price tag goes up, I won't be impressed.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Not the nicest looking bow hoyt has put out.instead of the cage for riser stiffness why not use 7000 series aluminum with the Tec riser that would be better!


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Whaack said:


> Specs are up.
> 
> 30, 34 and 33" turbo.
> 
> ...


Since it's Z5 cams I'd expect the draw to be on par with the Faktor, which is nice IMO.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Brown with camo for me. Loved my F30, I can see buying one of these :mg:


----------



## jjasonlfine (Nov 10, 2009)

The turbo looks nice!


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Flexing roller guard looks interesting. Looks like a reverse acting Bowtech flex guard with a little limb inside to flex like a PSE. Looking forward to how it works.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

cuttingedge said:


> Looks nice... But I wonder which bow is going to change archery forever?


Haha... have they ever changed archery forever... they are changing with the times instead of creating new items. The cams on the Nitrum look exactly like Z5 cams off of their spyder line they had the last 2 years. They came out with their own version of a flex guard... :set1_applaud: The only new addition is they came out with a sick brown color, but we will see if it actually stays on the riser. Like the color, but the bow is not impressing, looks like a cross between the bows they made the last 2 years.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow they broke the sound barrier this year guys, they produced a 350 fps bow.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

mhill said:


> Haha... have they ever changed archery forever... they are changing with the times instead of creating new items. The cams on the Nitrum look exactly like Z5 cams off of their spyder line they had the last 2 years. They came out with their own version of a flex guard... :set1_applaud: The only new addition is they came out with a sick brown color, but we will see if it actually stays on the riser. Like the color, but the bow is not impressing, looks like a cross between the bows they made the last 2 years.


So the cable guard flexing the OPPOSITE way to relieve torque is just a version of a flex guard? The new offset has never been done and like it or not will change how others manufacture as well.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

I want a Nitrum 34!!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

JPR79 said:


> Since it's Z5 cams I'd expect the draw to be on par with the Faktor, which is nice IMO.


Different cam on the turbo look closer


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bigGP said:


> From a manufacturing standpoint there is several things that will. John q public might not recognize it...but these advances will allow Hoyt to start making gains in other areas now.


Is this _THE_ "bigGP" or a knockoff?


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Think about that frontwards facing cable guard for a minute....with the cables so close to the riser, it can flex more (cables closer to the arrow, which means less torque) with it facing forward, means more time to clear vanes at the shot.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Is this _THE_ "bigGP" or a knockoff?


Is there another? hahahahahahaha


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

I think my Z7 Magnum is seeing its last hunting season with me. The Nitrium Turbo might just take its place.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

yanta61 said:


> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...0_10152318227917735_5524921988882429835_o.jpg


Those bows are ugly.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Hoyt has used the Brown anodized color over the years on accessories which, I always thought looked good with camo. I believe the bow looks great with the Brown riser...tired of Black and camo all the time.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Looks like Hoyt designed a very complicated flex system to get around paying royalties to Bowtech or PSE 

Personally I think the N series looks sweet

Definitely will shoot the 34" version


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bigGP said:


> Is there another? hahahahahahaha


Greg.. Are these 7000 series aluminum?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

bigGP said:


> So the cable guard flexing the OPPOSITE way to relieve torque is just a version of a flex guard? The new offset has never been done and like it or not will change how others manufacture as well.


1 innovation? wow pretty impressive for a mfg that does the same thing year after year. Same cam design as the last two years, copied elites riser cage technology just placed it below the grip and the changed the riser some. 

So they basically improved upon the factor line of bows. changed a little here and little there, threw a new cable slide (flex guard) on it and called it a day. So Hoyt has had 2 original innovations in the last 2-3 years?? the limb shox limb dampeners (pretty great idea) and a reverse flex guard. Way to go hoyt keep bringing up the rear with innovation. 

I think mathews and hoyt are having a contest of who can make a bow the most similar to last year. Not bashing either bow mfg in all seriousness, neither company just dont impress with new ideas. I do like the brown riser though, i also like the limb shox, most people add them to their bows anyways and hoyt incorporated them into the bow.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Wheres the new carbon bows ?


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

mhill said:


> 1 innovation? wow pretty impressive for a mfg that does the same thing year after year. Same cam design as the last two years, copied elites riser cage technology just placed it below the grip and the changed the riser some.
> 
> So they basically improved upon the factor line of bows. changed a little here and little there, threw a new cable slide (flex guard) on it and called it a day. So Hoyt has had 2 original innovations in the last 2-3 years?? the limb shox limb dampeners (pretty great idea) and a reverse flex guard. Way to go hoyt keep bringing up the rear with innovation.
> 
> I think mathews and hoyt are having a contest of who can make a bow the most similar to last year. Not bashing either bow mfg in all seriousness, neither company just dont impress with new ideas. I do like the brown riser though, i also like the limb shox, most people add them to their bows anyways and hoyt incorporated them into the bow.


Actually Hoyt has had a "cage" below the grip on there target bows for years.....


----------



## BarryvilleSport (Jul 4, 2014)

Wheres the carbon? My sneek sheet said new carbon


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> Specs are the same as last year (on both the 30in bow and the 34) the turbo bumps up to 350 and keeps the 6in brace.
> 
> Like the roller guard and brown riser, do not like the *new-for-2015 Hoyt Vector look* though.


That was one of my first thoughts... "is that the Vector riser?"


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Why do you keep saying the same cam design as the last two years? The Z5's just came out last year before that it was a Z3 cam. You sure are good at showing everybody how stupid you are running of at the the mouth without your facts straight!


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

bambikiller said:


> Different cam on the turbo look closer


Thx I missed that. Interesting... wonder if those cams with the 34 model would produce decent speed?


----------



## mudhen (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks great to me!!!


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

maxxis88 said:


> Actually Hoyt has had a "cage" below the grip on there target bows for years.....


^^This, elite did not invent that in any way


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

573mms said:


> Why do you keep saying the same cam design as the last two years? The Z5's just came out last year before that it was a Z3 cam. You sure are good at showing everybody how stupid you are running of at the the mouth without your facts straight!


Actually wasn't it the RKT came before the Z5 and before RKT was the Fuel. I believe the Z3 was before the fuel. I believe the person meant that it will be the same cam for the last years line up and this next so its a total of 2 years in a row. Except the z5 turbo cam.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Finally got on to the flex roller band wagon! Took them long enough..


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

maxxis88 said:


> Actually Hoyt has had a "cage" below the grip on there target bows for years.....


your right... i forgot about the target bows.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

2015 Carbon Spyder! With the new cable guard system!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Archery season and new bow releases, what a great time of the year!!!


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I think the new Turbo is going to be a big hit 33 '' 350 fps 6 '' brace new cable guard to reduce torque .Carbon spider nice to there new cable guard is a nice touch good job Hoyt ! Elite syrengy looks 10 years old already lol.


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

Like the roller guard..


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

looks like mathews reverse roller guard. I hope hoyt improves their customer service this year. I havent hunted with my Carbon Spyder Turbo once because of the cams cutting the strings and wrong parts being sent to the dealer one after the other.


----------



## gigawatts_3 (Aug 20, 2007)

The Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT looks sweet - Anyone have the complete specs on it yet?


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Is this one of our fanboys?! Hahahah


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

gigawatts_3 said:


> The Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT looks sweet - Anyone have the complete specs on it yet?


Same specs as last years Carbon bows except the turbo has a new cam and is 350 IBO


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Same as last years with the exception of additional 10fps on the turbo.


----------



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

The carbon spyder zt is just last years carbon spyder with the zero torque system and the turbo has a different cam. Not impresses there but am very impressed with the nitrium series.


----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

What about putting the turbo cam on a nitrum or carbons spyder 34?? Wouldn't that be a 340+ IBO long ata and brace bow?


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Not likely- they would be copying PRIME.


rodney482 said:


> Greg.. Are these 7000 series aluminum?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

573mms said:


> Why do you keep saying the same cam design as the last two years? The Z5's just came out last year before that it was a Z3 cam. You sure are good at showing everybody how stupid you are running of at the the mouth without your facts straight!


My bad... Z5 cam RKT cam not much of a difference. look alike draw alike, same speeds... thought the 2013 aluminum Spyder line cam out with the z5 cam.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

George Charles said:


> Not likely- they would be copying PRIME.


Pse went to the 7000. Why not go for a stronger material that can make bows lighter?


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

ego260 said:


> looks like mathews reverse roller guard. I hope hoyt improves their customer service this year. I havent hunted with my Carbon Spyder Turbo once because of the cams cutting the strings and wrong parts being sent to the dealer one after the other.


I wonder if their customer service team is also from Asia! Lmao jk sorry had to


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Rod Savini said:


> What about putting the turbo came on a nitrum or carbons soyder 34?? Wouldn't that be a 340+ IBO long ata and brace bow?


Probably more like 343. The turbos are 6 in brace where the non turbos are 6 3/4 in brace.


----------



## Tink69 (Jan 19, 2011)

They still are not better than elite


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

mhill said:


> *1 innovation?* ...
> 
> ... *So Hoyt has had 2 original innovations in the last 2-3 years??*
> 
> I think mathews and hoyt are having a contest of who can make a bow the most similar to last year. Not bashing either bow mfg in all seriousness, neither company just dont impress with new ideas. ...


My opinion: it was disingenuous to promise "revolutionary" as Hoyt has just done. 

What we have been seeing for awhile now (and will likely continue to see) is _evolutionary_ rather than revolutionary improvements.

Small, incremental improvements and refinements in materials, manufacturing, and innovation are what we can _realistically_ expect from now on.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

These bows just seem too busy or cluttered to me with "stuff". I know that Hoyt produces top of the line equipment with great features, but all of the extras on these bows just look "gimmicky" to me. I am sure they will still hit the bullseye when in the hands of the right person tho. To each their own.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Anybody have a link to the new catalog in pdf form yet?


----------



## whip54 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## whip54 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Too heavy. Can't believe this is the bow that was supposed to "revolutionize the archery world".


----------



## whip54 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Whaack said:


> Specs are up.
> 
> 30, 34 and 33" turbo.
> 
> ...



Looks to be a sweet bow. Just wish it was 35" not 34" Is the carbon model also 34"?


----------



## whip54 (Aug 30, 2014)

Tell me about it I'm expecting mathews to have an answer


----------



## whip54 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes ncbuck it is


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

These are not 7000 class aluminum. They don't need to be. 7000 is actually more brittle then 6061-t6. The design of the Hoyt risers have far more structural attributes and therefore do not require the use of 7000 class. For risers with less structural support like Hoyt's Tec handle, Offset above handle, Bridge under handle, the 7000 is of benefit. The Hoyt riser in 6061 is far stronger then the other risers on the market made out of 7000. I am not slamming any of the other risers made out of 7000 in any way... Just stating the fact of the matter from a structural and materiel stand point.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

3/4" less brace would not account for 20 fps more with same cam----I guess the turbo model is pretty stiff pulling?


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

I think so far all of the bow companies have listened and given people what they want without sacrificing accuracy and shootability and all of the new lines are great! I will be shooting a podium x as soon as I can! I guess some won't be impressed until they put computerized aiming systems on them so everyone can hit the X! Lol!


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

All I have to say is I'm going to test fire the Nitrum(s) once my Pro Shop gets them in!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Actually really like the looks and specs of the turbo. Not buying a new bow but if I was I would be trying that one for sure, still might


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

PETeach said:


> I think so far all of the bow companies have listened and given people what they want without sacrificing accuracy and shootability and all of the new lines are great! I will be shooting a podium x as soon as I can! I guess some won't be impressed until they put computerized aiming systems on them so everyone can hit the X! Lol!


No kidding!! Every mainstream manufacturer is making a great lineup. Some of these jokers just have to find something to complain about.


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

Any clue on msrp for these bows


----------



## whip54 (Aug 30, 2014)

Not yet :zip:


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

Wenty said:


> No kidding!! Every mainstream manufacturer is making a great lineup. Some of these jokers just have to find something to complain about.


To the latter, perhaps this was due to Hoyt using "revolutionary" in their social media. Some people literally took them at their word.

IMO "evolutionary" would have been a better choice as I noted above (#79).


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bigGP said:


> These are not 7000 class aluminum. They don't need to be. 7000 is actually more brittle then 6061-t6. The design of the Hoyt risers have far more structural attributes and therefore do not require the use of 7000 class. For risers with less structural support like Hoyt's Tec handle, Offset above handle, Bridge under handle, the 7000 is of benefit. The Hoyt riser in 6061 is far stronger then the other risers on the market made out of 7000. I am not slamming any of the other risers made out of 7000 in any way... Just stating the fact of the matter from a structural and materiel stand point.


They might not need 7000 for the strength but they are too heavy, as designed, with the 6061.


----------



## zmelcher123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Nevada Smith said:


> To the latter, perhaps this was due to Hoyt using "revolutionary" in their social media. Some people literally took them at their word.
> 
> IMO "evolutionary" would have been a better choice as I noted above (#79).


Could not agree with you more! Evolutionary would be a much more appropriate term. Maybe their PR/marketing department needs help with their vocabulary? Just a kind hearted jab, considering I shoot a bow that cannot hold paint on it's limbs... :wink:


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

bigGP said:


> These are not 7000 class aluminum. They don't need to be. 7000 is actually more brittle then 6061-t6. The design of the Hoyt risers have far more structural attributes and therefore do not require the use of 7000 class. For risers with less structural support like Hoyt's Tec handle, Offset above handle, Bridge under handle, the 7000 is of benefit. The Hoyt riser in 6061 is far stronger then the other risers on the market made out of 7000. I am not slamming any of the other risers made out of 7000 in any way... Just stating the fact of the matter from a structural and materiel stand point.


Which is why they are so heavy.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

offset riser and interchangable grip? tell me how the podium x has not changed the game for target bows? i used to be a die hard bowtech guy, then went to elite and while i LOVE the draw of the elites and their backwall, i got 2 new hoyts coming. podium x 40 and 34 carbon zt. i have never owned a light bow and figured i would give it a whirl but i am a target shooter to and the podium looks to be AMAZING


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

zmelcher123 said:


> Could not agree with you more! Evolutionary would be a much more appropriate term. Maybe their PR/marketing department needs help with their vocabulary? Just a kind hearted jab, considering I shoot a bow that cannot hold paint on it's limbs... :wink:


But "evolutionary" doesn't spark interest or sell bows!:wink:


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

inline6power said:


> offset riser and interchangable grip? tell me how the podium x has not changed the game for target bows? i used to be a die hard bowtech guy, then went to elite and while i LOVE the draw of the elites and their backwall, i got 2 new hoyts coming. podium x 40 and 34 carbon zt. i have never owned a light bow and figured i would give it a whirl but i am a target shooter to and the podium looks to be AMAZING[/QUOTE
> I agree about podium they even got some more speed


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

bigGP said:


> These are not 7000 class aluminum. They don't need to be. 7000 is actually more brittle then 6061-t6. The design of the Hoyt risers have far more structural attributes and therefore do not require the use of 7000 class. For risers with less structural support like Hoyt's Tec handle, Offset above handle, Bridge under handle, the 7000 is of benefit. The Hoyt riser in 6061 is far stronger then the other risers on the market made out of 7000. I am not slamming any of the other risers made out of 7000 in any way... Just stating the fact of the matter from a structural and materiel stand point.



Hard to believe Hoyt's riser would come close to the strength of an OK DST and new Prime 7000 series shoot through risers. 
Hoyt would have to prove it to me before I would believe it.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Sagittarius said:


> Hard to believe Hoyt's riser would come close to the strength of OK DST and new Prime 7000 series shoot through risers.
> Hoyt would have to prove it to me before I would believe it.


Those are the stiffest 7000 out there but the shoot through alone is not the only engineering strategy in the Hoyt riser.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

djm029 said:


> Any clue on msrp for these bows


i would look for only about a $50 increase if that....


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

The whole line up looks great imo. When can we expect them in the shops?


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

So your saying if you took the new nitrum riser and machined it out of 7000 series identically it would not be stronger and lighter?


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice to see the 7K alloys spreading through the premium circles... it was only about 4 years ago that Rob Maitland decided to use it for his bows... anyone tell me if anyone used it before him? If not... I think we owe it to him to recognize HIS innovation as a game-changer. ANYONE?!?


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

I am in cant wait to see the line up front


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Nice to see the 7K alloys spreading through the premium circles... it was only about 4 years ago that Rob Maitland decided to use it for his bows... anyone tell me if anyone used it before him? If not... I think we owe it to him to recognize HIS innovation as a game-changer. ANYONE?!?


Ok archery has used it for many years.


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

saskhic said:


> Ok archery has used it for many years.


How do you know this? I ask because I explicitly asked them and they refused to specify what they use.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a non shoot thru I ordered from Chris years ago it was 7000 series


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

I remember when bikes started moving to 7075 from 6061. Huge leap forward in weight reduction but I saw a lot more cracked frames.

(I'm not commenting on the strength difference in the metals, just an observation.)


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

I haven't bought a new bow in a super long time, I have had a Hoyt Katera and then went to my AM 35 which I am currently shooting. I think my next bow will be a Nitrum, not sure which one till I try them but I am pretty happy with the new offering.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Nice to see the 7K alloys spreading through the premium circles... it was only about 4 years ago that Rob Maitland decided to use it for his bows... anyone tell me if anyone used it before him? If not... I think we owe it to him to recognize HIS innovation as a game-changer. ANYONE?!?


High country used 7075 aluminum in the early 90's.it was called the ultra extreme. It was very
Light and had a bad habit of snapping in half right below the grip.they replaced Mine 3 times
Before they discontinued the model and replaced it with a machined supreme.


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

whip54 said:


> Not yet :zip:


I would love to see a price tag under $900


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

saskhic said:


> Not the nicest looking bow hoyt has put out.instead of the cage for riser stiffness why not use 7000 series aluminum with the Tec riser that would be better!


So you know because you did a structural analysis? I think there engineers have run some numbers.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Scott99 said:


> So you know because you did a structural analysis? I think there engineers have run some numbers.


Or maybe the cost would be greater.


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

Scott99 said:


> I think there engineers have run some numbers.


To which I must add: and so have their _accountants_.


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

Nitrum looks nice, but pretty much same speeds As last year and now they made it heavier, seems like wrong direction. I was ok until I saw the weight of 4.2 lbs.


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)




----------



## tcomega (Oct 11, 2010)

Not one with a 7bh?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Will Hoyt offer Max 1 camo limbs?


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Way to go hoyt! Welcome to 2007 and finally coming out with a 350 fps bow!


----------



## Switchback29A1 (Aug 17, 2005)

With the offset riser is there a tapped hole somewhere to put a side rod/back bar underneath?


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Oh man. Those just look nasty!!!! Crap I wish I had the cash for a new bow...... Good for Hoyt! Can't wait to shoot them anyway!


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

So, if the cage is good on the riser below the grip why is it not good above the grip?


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

I didn't read through everything, but the turbo cam in a 7" brace height platform would make 340 Why wouldn't you Hoyt? Why????


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Way to go hoyt! Welcome to 2007 and finally coming out with a 350 fps bow!


Coming out with one that actually does as stated is the biggest revolution. Name for us what bows actually make 350 ibo with a 6" brace height when all specs are measured. Heck I own a 2014 bow that won't make 350 and it is rated at 360 ibo. Hoyt has never played the fabricated lie game most others have. If Hoyt says it will make 350 ibo most likely it will make closer to 355. Just the way Hoyt has operated. Truth means a lot to some people.


----------



## roblytle13 (Dec 5, 2009)

I would like to try the turbo


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Boonerbrad said:


> Coming out with one that actually does as stated is the biggest revolution. Name for us what bows actually make 350 ibo with a 6" brace height when all specs are measured. Heck I own a 2014 bow that won't make 350 and it is rated at 360 ibo. Hoyt has never played the fabricated lie game most others have. If Hoyt says it will make 350 ibo most likely it will make closer to 355. Just the way Hoyt has operated. Truth means a lot to some people.


This man speaks the truth!

NC


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> This man speaks the truth!
> 
> NC


Agreed.


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Way to go hoyt! Welcome to 2007 and finally coming out with a 350 fps bow!


What's with the 350 fps hype. Does everyone need to shoot a rocket because they can't judge distance?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Is that a brown on that one looks great.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Boonerbrad said:


> Coming out with one that actually does as stated is the biggest revolution. Name for us what bows actually make 350 ibo with a 6" brace height when all specs are measured. Heck I own a 2014 bow that won't make 350 and it is rated at 360 ibo. Hoyt has never played the fabricated lie game most others have. If Hoyt says it will make 350 ibo most likely it will make closer to 355. Just the way Hoyt has operated. Truth means a lot to some people.


X force hf (2007), x force gx(2009), DNA, and I'm sure the new Decree will as well.


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

Predator said:


> But "evolutionary" doesn't spark interest or sell bows!:wink:


You are only kidding yourself if you think they won't sell a crapload of these bows.


----------



## zmelcher123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Boonerbrad said:


> Coming out with one that actually does as stated is the biggest revolution. Name for us what bows actually make 350 ibo with a 6" brace height when all specs are measured. Heck I own a 2014 bow that won't make 350 and it is rated at 360 ibo. Hoyt has never played the fabricated lie game most others have. If Hoyt says it will make 350 ibo most likely it will make closer to 355. Just the way Hoyt has operated. Truth means a lot to some people.


I agree with you. There are a lot of inflated numbers in the archery industry but there are other truthful companies too. Obviously there are some bows off the assembly line that, for one reason or another, just don't make specs. After running some numbers using my set-up I can say that my D340 is about 339ibo. I'd say that's pretty close :dontknow:


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Anything on the target bows


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't see how the cage below the grip is so revolutionary. Elite has one above their grip already


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Boonerbrad said:


> Coming out with one that actually does as stated is the biggest revolution. Name for us what bows actually make 350 ibo with a 6" brace height when all specs are measured. Heck I own a 2014 bow that won't make 350 and it is rated at 360 ibo. Hoyt has never played the fabricated lie game most others have. If Hoyt says it will make 350 ibo most likely it will make closer to 355. Just the way Hoyt has operated. Truth means a lot to some people.


Someone already stated what others have done.


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

Going out on a limb here but looks alone I will take the faktor over the nitrum hands down. Maybe when I see one in my hands I'll feel differently.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

zmelcher123 said:


> I agree with you. There are a lot of inflated numbers in the archery industry but there are other truthful companies too. Obviously there are some bows off the assembly line that, for one reason or another, just don't make specs. After running some numbers using my set-up I can say that my D340 is about 339ibo. I'd say that's pretty close :dontknow:


You are correct about the 340 making ibo for sure. But there are a very small handful of 350 ibo bows that will actually make 350 when ALL specs are measured. Fabricating arrow weight,draw length and draw poundage is something many a company has done to make false claims. Hoyt has not fallen to that low in order to thump their chests about speed. So if this new Hoyt offering hits their usual 3-5 fps over claims it will be in lonely company. And I am fully aware the fanboys will show up claiming otherwise but the guys that tune and know what they are doing know there are few that make it and maybe no others.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

So different cutouts in the riser and a different roller guard is changing archery forever?[emoji107] [emoji15]


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

Why not a flat shelf for drop aways


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

boonerbrad said:


> coming out with one that actually does as stated is the biggest revolution. Name for us what bows actually make 350 ibo with a 6" brace height when all specs are measured. Heck i own a 2014 bow that won't make 350 and it is rated at 360 ibo. Hoyt has never played the fabricated lie game most others have. If hoyt says it will make 350 ibo most likely it will make closer to 355. Just the way hoyt has operated. Truth means a lot to some people.


truth


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Boonerbrad said:


> You are correct about the 340 making ibo for sure. But there are a very small handful of 350 ibo bows that will actually make 350 when ALL specs are measured. Fabricating arrow weight,draw length and draw poundage is something many a company has done to make false claims. Hoyt has not fallen to that low in order to thump their chests about speed. So if this new Hoyt offering hits their usual 3-5 fps over claims it will be in lonely company. And I am fully aware the fanboys will show up claiming otherwise but the guys that tune and know what they are doing know there are few that make it and maybe no others.


I completely agree that Hoyt is one of the very best about actually stating the true bow speeds, however the Z5 cam is not the overachiever that the earlier versions of this family of cams have been. Better valley but little less speed was the tradeoff with the Z5. Still I have not doubt that they will hit their IBO, but not exceed it.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

knight stalker said:


> Anything on the target bows


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

thought they would have a 500 to 600 flag ship bow not impressed nitrum looks cool but not spending 899.00 or 999.00 for a bow no thanks


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

ridgehunter70 said:


> So different cutouts in the riser and a different roller guard is changing archery forever?[emoji107] [emoji15]


thats what i said not impressed at all with hoyts new line up for hunting bows 1 hunting bow thats it hmmmmmm think im going to buy a cross bow instead


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> Flagship bow is the Nitrum, and can be ordered with brown anodized riser.


big deal not impressed im not paying 1,000 on a bow no thanks cause it sure it will be 899.00 or 999.00 plus sights and quiver arrows or a rest if it came with it compleate except arrows then maybe id think about it where are the bows that are 500 to 600 for archers that cant afford the high price bow hoyt missed the clues lol this year


----------



## Reco111 (Dec 16, 2011)

That's nice, real nice.. I wonder how the turbo performs on 72 lbs? I'd love to give it a whirl!


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Done called my delear and told him the first nitrum turbo that comes in is mine and he said it should be hear in a couple days. Can't wait to see how it shoots with my expedition excentric. I also have a carbon spyder 30 to sell or trade in.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

chris08 said:


> big deal not impressed im not paying 1,000 on a bow no thanks cause it sure it will be 899.00 or 999.00 plus sights and quiver arrows or a rest if it came with it compleate except arrows then maybe id think about it where are the bows that are 500 to 600 for archers that cant afford the high price bow hoyt missed the clues lol this year


That's what the charger is for


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

bigGP said:


> Those are the stiffest 7000 out there but the shoot through alone is not the only engineering strategy in the Hoyt riser.



Could any Hoyt riser lift a truck off the ground like G5 Prime does without caving in ?
Just because a 7000 series riser used to be brittle 20 years ago does not mean they are now.
Other alloys are mixed with them today.


----------



## Movesfast (Dec 30, 2011)

Sagittarius said:


> Could any Hoyt riser lift a truck off the ground like G5 Prime does without caving in ?
> Just because a 7000 series riser used to be brittle 20 years ago does not mean they are now.
> Other alloys are mixed with them today.


Because you never know when you need to lift your truck off the ground with your bow.
Haven't exactly seen durability issues with Hoyts


----------



## Trigg (Oct 16, 2013)

look at all this activity over the release of 2015 hoyts. Some say no and others yes, myself they deserve a try. Love my present bow but just need to shoot them first. do like the brown. will give the rundown after I shoot them.


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

Movesfast said:


> Because you never know when you need to lift your truck off the ground with your bow.


That's what my friend said after I showed him Prime's video.

However I must point out that 7075 aluminum is superior in all respects when one has to resort to Terra Firma Tuning.


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

Hoyt doesn't go by ibo so if they did that number would be like 360. For ata standards I think 350 is impressive


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

573mms said:


> Done called my delear and told him the first nitrum turbo that comes in is mine and he said it should be hear in a couple days. Can't wait to see how it shoots with my expedition excentric. I also have a carbon spyder 30 to sell or trade in.


Keep us posted.if it's faster,smoother,more solid back wall then the xcentric I'd be interested in the carbon turbo version.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm not a big Hoyt fan but this new Nitrum sure is a good looking bow. Would be very tempting if it were offered with a 31" or 32" ATA.


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah I'm digging the brown/camo nitrum! Never like the new look of the carbon spyders. Ill stick with my matrix for awhile. Glad they came out with a flex guard system.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> I didn't read through everything, but the turbo cam in a 7" brace height platform would make 340 Why wouldn't you Hoyt? Why????


No kidding!


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Like already stated the Charger is the bow you are looking for.



chris08 said:


> big deal not impressed im not paying 1,000 on a bow no thanks cause it sure it will be 899.00 or 999.00 plus sights and quiver arrows or a rest if it came with it compleate except arrows then maybe id think about it where are the bows that are 500 to 600 for archers that cant afford the high price bow hoyt missed the clues lol this year


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

wpk said:


> View attachment 2062476
> View attachment 2062479
> View attachment 2062480
> View attachment 2062486


Like the looks of them glad there adding some new colors


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> I didn't read through everything, but the turbo cam in a 7" brace height platform would make 340 Why wouldn't you Hoyt? Why????


I agree with this. Wish they offered the 34 with the Turbo cam. I don't like the 30" ATA - too short. And at a 27.5" DL I like more speed than the 34" offers. On the surface I like the Turbo specs but like previous Turbos it won't really be a 6" BH for many of us. In the #2 cam it's 5 3/4" BH (less on the #1 cam) which is getting awfully short.

I'm shooting an XR6 now and as much as I like many things about these new Hoyts I'm struggling to find anything comparable in their 2015 offering. The XR6 has the perfect specs IMO. It's 33.5" ATA and a true 6.25" BH with rock solid limb stops and full valley adjustment (none to huge or literally anywhere inbetween) - yet gets 348 fps (and hits those numbers - and btw weighs 4 lbs so lighter than the Hoyts). If Hoyt would put the Turbo cam on the 34 they would get close to something comparable. Maybe someone can do a Frankenbow version of one.


----------



## AutumnFever (Jun 30, 2013)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Way to go hoyt! Welcome to 2007 and finally coming out with a 350 fps bow!


At least there bows do come in at whatever number or above unlike say other companies that all they do is claim and let you down at the chrono but then again what do I care slow heavy and hard hitting hasn't ever failed me.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

AutumnFever said:


> At least there bows do come in at whatever number or above unlike say other companies that all they do is claim and let you down at the chrono but then again what do I care slow heavy and hard hitting hasn't ever failed me.


Lol it was all in fun man, no need for all you hoyt fans to get butt hurt. I know they don't inflate their speed specs and they make a good bow, just don't call it revolutionary when they are just using other companies designs and ideas.


----------



## rynei (Nov 5, 2013)

Sagittarius said:


> Could any Hoyt riser lift a truck off the ground like G5 Prime does without caving in ?
> Just because a 7000 series riser used to be brittle 20 years ago does not mean they are now.
> Other alloys are mixed with them today.


Every seen them drive a truck over the Carbon risers? YouTube...


----------



## spikealmostpro (Jan 13, 2011)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Lol it was all in fun man, no need for all you hoyt fans to get butt hurt. I know they don't inflate their speed specs and they make a good bow, just don't call it revolutionary when they are just using other companies designs and ideas.


Ha.. if you ask me.. maybe they did take Elites cage idea... but hey.. Atleast Hoyt can make it look good... the Elite answer and pulse look good to me.. the new Elite's look like pure ass.. im sure they shoot well but elite went from having a 7 out of 10 to a 5 out of 10.. .. if elite wants to invent the ugly bow by all means chop chop get to it.. im not even a hoyt guy, gonna make the switch this year though.. have owned mathews and pse's for the last 4 years.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

spikealmostpro said:


> Ha.. if you ask me.. maybe they did take Elites cage idea... but hey.. Atleast Hoyt can make it look good... the Elite answer and pulse look good to me.. the new Elite's look like pure ass.. im sure they shoot well but elite went from having a 7 out of 10 to a 5 out of 10.. .. if elite wants to invent the ugly bow by all means chop chop get to it.. im not even a hoyt guy, gonna make the switch this year though.. have owned mathews and pse's for the last 4 years.


Well hoyt has had the "cage" longer, look at the shoot through target bows that hoyt has


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Wonder if hoyt added the grip and flex guard to the pro edge elite


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

knight stalker said:


> Wonder if hoyt added the grip and flex guard to the pro edge elite


I'm really hoping but I don't think so.
Still might end up with a silver one


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Lol it was all in fun man, no need for all you hoyt fans to get butt hurt. I know they don't inflate their speed specs and they make a good bow, just don't call it revolutionary when they are just using other companies designs and ideas.


They aren't in any way using another companies designs or ideas..


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

mossycreek said:


> They aren't in any way using another companies designs or ideas..


So the flexible roller guard wasn't first produced by bowtech like 4 years ago?


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Jaliv92 said:


> I'm really hoping but I don't think so.
> Still might end up with a silver one


Hoping so myself thinking of a new purple or the new blue


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

PSE CRAZY said:


> So the flexible roller guard wasn't first produced by bowtech like 4 years ago?


Nothing like bowtechs... this system eliminates the torque by reversing how it relieves it. It pulls away from the arrow not towards it. Nothing has been made like it


----------



## spikealmostpro (Jan 13, 2011)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Well hoyt has had the "cage" longer, look at the shoot through target bows that hoyt has


Im talking... hunting bows though.. not gonna lie owned a Pse Dream season Evo.. and it looked the best to me.. by far my favorite bow ive ever shot. ...well hoyt has never really broke the sound barrier at 340 fps ibo , not the first bow at 350 fps.. but it may be revolutionary for hoyt... its something new.. I believe.up until this year.. they really havent made much improvement since ole Alphaburner as far as performance goes.


----------



## spikealmostpro (Jan 13, 2011)

I meant to say Hoyt has never really quoted speeds over 340.. .. they really only changed whats its made from.. weight.. and looks... until this year. Hell I wont even see close to 350 with my 27 inch draw length.. but it would make me happy around 305-320 fps once its all said and done for my specs.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

mossycreek said:


> Nothing like bowtechs... this system eliminates the torque by reversing how it relieves it. It pulls away from the arrow not towards it. Nothing has been made like it


I would like to see how this thing really works, in my mind wouldn't it induce MORE torque on the cables?? I guess without actually seeing it I can't speculate on it


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I would like to see how this thing really works, in my mind wouldn't it induce MORE torque on the cables?? I guess without actually seeing it I can't speculate on it


Same here, this is just what was explained to me. Curious to see exactly how it works and how much of a difference/improvement it makes.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I would like to see how this thing really works, in my mind wouldn't it induce MORE torque on the cables?? I guess without actually seeing it I can't speculate on it


Take a closer look at it. It's facing the opposite way of all others. It actually cancels any riser torque out.


----------



## Halovar (Aug 23, 2012)

I do not understand the bashing of Hoyt this year, from all the bows that have been officially release this year, they show the most improvement so far in terms of technology and innovation. Name me one other bow that has an interchangeable grip so that you can get the grip angle to your liking? Yes that is right, there is no other bow that can do this currently. I see people mentioning that Elite already had a cage at the top, but Hoyt has done this with their target bows for years (so sorry Elite fanboys, Hoyt did not copy you) and now they have made the cage so that some elements are offset for balance and vibration. According to me that is also improvement on just slapping a cage on there for some extra strength. They now have a flex guard essentially but it is adjustable and works different than all the others. Not revolutionary but a improvement to their line for sure. The target bow now comes with what is essentially a bent cable rod but guess what, you can adjust the angle of the bend with 4 possible positions. Name any other company that does this on their bow? Oh wait...crickets again. I am no Hoyt fan boy and actually shoot a different brand of bows but I have to give it to Hoyt, they might not have revolutionized the archery industry but they sure have raised the bar.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bigGP said:


> So the cable guard flexing the OPPOSITE way to relieve torque is just a version of a flex guard? The new offset has never been done and like it or not will change how others manufacture as well.


Some how I doubt it will change how any bow manufacturer does anything.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Halovar said:


> I do not understand the bashing of Hoyt this year, from all the bows that have been officially release this year, they show the most improvement so far in terms of technology and innovation. Name me one other bow that has an interchangeable grip so that you can get the grip angle to your liking? Yes that is right, there is no other bow that can do this currently. I see people mentioning that Elite already had a cage at the top, but Hoyt has done this with their target bows for years (so sorry Elite fanboys, Hoyt did not copy you) and now they have made the cage so that some elements are offset for balance and vibration. According to me that is also improvement on just slapping a cage on there for some extra strength. They now have a flex guard essentially but it is adjustable and works different than all the others. Not revolutionary but a improvement to their line for sure. The target bow now comes with what is essentially a bent cable rod but guess what, you can adjust the angle of the bend with 4 possible positions. Name any other company that does this on their bow? Oh wait...crickets again. I am no Hoyt fan boy and actually shoot a different brand of bows but I have to give it to Hoyt, they might not have revolutionized the archery industry but they sure have raised the bar.


Great post! I love my hoyts. But have also owned bowtechs, pse, and a Mathews way back and wouldn't hesitate to own another brand. Im a real big fan of hybrid cams and really like hoyts and pse's cams. My second favorite would be OD cams from bowtech. But I do think what hoyt has released this year is pretty great. They didn't change the world specs wise but added a lot of new technologies and designs. The offset riser is a huge change/advancement along with their zt rollerguard system. What they've added to their target bows is pretty awesome as well


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Halovar said:


> I do not understand the bashing of Hoyt this year, from all the bows that have been officially release this year, they show the most improvement so far in terms of technology and innovation. Name me one other bow that has an interchangeable grip so that you can get the grip angle to your liking? Yes that is right, there is no other bow that can do this currently. I see people mentioning that Elite already had a cage at the top, but Hoyt has done this with their target bows for years (so sorry Elite fanboys, Hoyt did not copy you) and now they have made the cage so that some elements are offset for balance and vibration. According to me that is also improvement on just slapping a cage on there for some extra strength. They now have a flex guard essentially but it is adjustable and works different than all the others. Not revolutionary but a improvement to their line for sure. The target bow now comes with what is essentially a bent cable rod but guess what, you can adjust the angle of the bend with 4 possible positions. Name any other company that does this on their bow? Oh wait...crickets again. I am no Hoyt fan boy and actually shoot a different brand of bows but I have to give it to Hoyt, they might not have revolutionized the archery industry but they sure have raised the bar.


^agreed


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

mossycreek said:


> Nothing like bowtechs... this system eliminates the torque by reversing how it relieves it. It pulls away from the arrow not towards it. Nothing has been made like it


So it's bowtechs flex guard with mathews reverse assist?


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

maxxis88 said:


> Take a closer look at it. It's facing the opposite way of all others. It actually cancels any riser torque out.


What's facing the opposite way? I can't really tell anything by looking at the pictures.


----------



## S.Wells (Oct 30, 2010)

I know one thing I can see a Nitrum Turbo in my very near future!!


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

MattRagle said:


> So it's bowtechs flex guard with mathews reverse assist?


not even close.. totally different concept even


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

Halovar said:


> Name me one other bow that has an interchangeable grip so that you can get the grip angle to your liking? Yes that is right, there is no other bow that can do this currently.


Hoyt has a patent for this, issued September 1996.

It's obvious Hoyt has not licensed it to other manufacturers.

This patent will expire in 2016. Even if Hoyt offered to license it now, it's very unlikely any other manufacturer would want to do so when it's about to expire.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I would like to see how this thing really works, in my mind wouldn't it induce MORE torque on the cables?? I guess without actually seeing it I can't speculate on it


My thought on this: say you have a bowtech with a flexgrd and you press bow. When pressing you are taking tension and torque out of string/bow. The flexgrd doesnt travel towards riser but away from it.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

mossycreek said:


> Nothing like bowtechs... this system eliminates the torque by reversing how it relieves it. It pulls away from the arrow not towards it. Nothing has been made like it


Ok then they copied it from mathews. (Reverse assist) sound familiar?


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Hoyt bows getting uglier every year.
The Spyder, not the Carbon Spyder, IMO was the best looking hunting bow hoyt made in last couple years.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

X


Boonerbrad said:


> Coming out with one that actually does as stated is the biggest revolution. Name for us what bows actually make 350 ibo with a 6" brace height when all specs are measured. Heck I own a 2014 bow that won't make 350 and it is rated at 360 ibo. Hoyt has never played the fabricated lie game most others have. If Hoyt says it will make 350 ibo most likely it will make closer to 355. Just the way Hoyt has operated. Truth means a lot to some people.


My Agenda 6 comes in right on 350 ibo...even with several different arrow weights.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

KimberTac1911 said:


> My thought on this: say you have a bowtech with a flexgrd and you press bow. When pressing you are taking tension and torque out of string/bow. The flexgrd doesnt travel towards riser but away from it.


Yes but not being pressed if you take then cables out of the slide they pull inward, un-twisting the limbs. With the cables in the slide it puts torque on the cables twisting the limbs creating the cam lean. That's why the flex guards pse and bowtech have Bend toward the arrow it reduces torque on the limbs which reduces torque on the cam, reducing cam lean. So I'd really like to personally see how this thing works


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Boonerbrad said:


> Coming out with one that actually does as stated is the biggest revolution. Name for us what bows actually make 350 ibo with a 6" brace height when all specs are measured. Heck I own a 2014 bow that won't make 350 and it is rated at 360 ibo. Hoyt has never played the fabricated lie game most others have. If Hoyt says it will make 350 ibo most likely it will make closer to 355. Just the way Hoyt has operated. Truth means a lot to some people.


I guess you never shot a Xpedition Xcentric? It hits ibo all day long. Hybrid cam with dual limb stops and as smooth as it gets. Probably the most under rated bow of 2014. My brother owns a CS34 and when he took one shot with my Xcentric, he was wowed!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Yes but not being pressed if you take then cables out of the slide they pull inward, un-twisting the limbs. With the cables in the slide it puts torque on the cables twisting the limbs creating the cam lean. That's why the flex guards pse and bowtech have Bend toward the arrow it reduces torque on the limbs which reduces torque on the cam, reducing cam lean. So I'd really like to personally see how this thing works


Didnt think of it that way. I wonder if the difference will be in pre-lean of the cams. No lean or lean facing away from new system at brace


----------



## jrc2103 (Jan 28, 2014)

Some yall are just plain haters. If Hoyt didn't make the advancements in some areas ( ex. Flex guard) you would be complaining about how the roller guards have problems and they need to fix it. When they take a design that's been working for other bow companies and work off that, then they are copy cats. Give it a rest. Nobody buys a bow bc it has the best cable guard system out there if all the other features are crap. You look for the best all around package that you like and purchase it. I think it would be ingnorant for a company not to take good ideas from other companies and make them there own. Then they would just be being stubborn like some of yall. It's the archery industry. There all after one thing. Making the best bow they can. If the influence is pulled a little from here and a little from there. Great!


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

I will be trying the new turbo cam on my 2012 Vector Turbo


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

maxxis88 said:


> Take a closer look at it. It's facing the opposite way of all others. It actually cancels any riser torque out.


It is actually attached to the riser, since a basic law of physics states that nothing is gained nothing is lost, I don't see how it can "cancel" riser torque . I would just like it to be explained/demonstrated clearly , if at all possible


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bowtoons said:


> I guess you never shot a Xpedition Xcentric? It hits ibo all day long. Hybrid cam with dual limb stops and as smooth as it gets. Probably the most under rated bow of 2014. My brother owns a CS34 and when he took one shot with my Xcentric, he was wowed!


Agree X100, last years Xpedition line-up was better than the Hoyt offerings. Shot them both a lot and thought Xpedition had them in every aspect especially fit/finish.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Can anyone post some links or a better pic of the literature on the cage and the new cable system please? I really want to read up on this stuff. At least until they come in and we can all check them out. 
Or at least a better pic of the riser cage? Mayb from a front angle or something?


----------



## hoytaddict (May 25, 2006)

I'm glad to see they brought the brown BACK, any of you guys remember the "Safari" option? It was a bronze/brown riser, with flat black limbs. I had a Trykon, and UltraTec in it. Can't wait to shoot the new Turbo's.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Halovar said:


> I do not understand the bashing of Hoyt this year, from all the bows that have been officially release this year, they show the most improvement so far in terms of technology and innovation. Name me one other bow that has an interchangeable grip so that you can get the grip angle to your liking? Yes that is right, there is no other bow that can do this currently. I see people mentioning that Elite already had a cage at the top, but Hoyt has done this with their target bows for years (so sorry Elite fanboys, Hoyt did not copy you) and now they have made the cage so that some elements are offset for balance and vibration. According to me that is also improvement on just slapping a cage on there for some extra strength. They now have a flex guard essentially but it is adjustable and works different than all the others. Not revolutionary but a improvement to their line for sure. The target bow now comes with what is essentially a bent cable rod but guess what, you can adjust the angle of the bend with 4 possible positions. Name any other company that does this on their bow? Oh wait...crickets again. I am no Hoyt fan boy and actually shoot a different brand of bows but I have to give it to Hoyt, they might not have revolutionized the archery industry but they sure have raised the bar.


Completely agree!! Out of all the bows released so far, Hoyt has made the most improvements that were actually ASKED FOR by most people. But, just like every year you have haters that would complain if they had a 500IBO bow with 8" BH and came with an apple pie :wink:


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

If hoyt had released a bow claiming 380fps haters would be bashing that the draw cycle must be horrible or that it will never hit the numbers, since they are at 350fps, people bash saying it's about time, or making fun Hoyts "slow" speed bow. You just can't make some people happy. Most hoyt 340fps rated bows will shoot faster real world numbers than most company's 350+ fps bows... I have seen the test results... So why do people gotta hate.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I really want to compare the Nitrium Turbo to my Answer and my CPXL. Gimme Gimme! I wish it was a 35" ata, but 33" is pretty good. I would like to find a bow that would be vibration free like by Answer, "self-aiming" like my cpxl but faster!


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Wil said:


> If hoyt had released a bow claiming 380fps haters would be bashing that the draw cycle must be horrible or that it will never hit the numbers, since they are at 350fps, people bash saying it's about time, or making fun Hoyts "slow" speed bow. You just can't make some people happy. Most hoyt 340fps rated bows will shoot faster real world numbers than most company's 350+ fps bows... I have seen the test results... So why do people gotta hate.


It's not so much the actual specs. They are fairly average and Hoyt does put out a good product usually.

The issue haters rage on, is that they have way to big of a mouth on their marketing team.

Sure, the new bow is nice and indeed faster than what Hoyt usually puts out. But this is not even close to a bow that is going to change the industry or archery in general forever.

They make it sound like they are either going to put out something incredibly faster, or easy to shoot or otherwise revolutionary, instead, they release a bow that is actually VERY similar to what manufacturers have. (This model looks to be similar to the PSE Decree for one... (or BT Experience)

Surely some people are hard to please, but Hoyt is just asking for some negative reactions with their big claims and modest products...


----------



## mg3320 (Aug 3, 2004)

To me it looks like the copied the riser from the new Obsession bow line. For me personally, I will still stick with my Alphaburner. I still don't see a reason to change.


----------



## rageinthesage (Jul 20, 2010)

Tink69 said:


> They still are not better than elite


Lol, w*f?...


----------



## mg3320 (Aug 3, 2004)

BTW, just because some don't love the new line it doesn't make them haters. You posted your opinion in an open forum and so did I. We don't agree, so get over it.


----------



## db102550 (Sep 20, 2011)

Haters hating, *****ers *****ing, Lovers Loving, all normal here Captain!


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

No carbon risers w/the new releases this year?


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

When is their web page supposed to be updated? It is still all the old junk LOL  J/K


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

KenMorse said:


> No carbon risers w/the new releases this year?


They updated the Carbon spyders


----------



## hoytbaxter (Sep 15, 2010)

I have attached what I think the Hoyt ZT Cable system is doing. There will still be a torque on the riser, but it should be in the opposite directions from a "Standard" bow. I am very interested in seeing this in action. Definitely a different direction than other cable guides.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe this new technology cable slide is going to be revolutionary and they really do have a right to run there mouths. I give them credit for addressing a issue that is discussed all over AT. Only time will tell so no sense hanging them before any of us have shot it.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

I like their new cable guard system on the target bows. That would be sweet on the Nitrum series; but would slow the speed down I'm sure. Still looks like a lot of tension on the cables. I love Hoyts be the way.


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

How about fixing the nock travel ? Bows look great but nock travel is less to be desired.


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

It's not a new cable guard system. It's called a tilt tamer and they been in Lancaster archery catalog for awhile


----------



## clark12 (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone heard what the nitrum price is going to be?


----------



## Bombdiggity (Nov 26, 2008)

Not the same as a tilt tamer or any of the flex guards to date. Different leveraging, changing direction of the torque not just relieving some. Torque in two directions cancels some out.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Tastes vary, but I'm glad I got a 2014 Faktor. Looks much better to my eyes.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Hoyt had to make a speed bow with PSE and Bowtech leading in that Dept. Be interesting to see if it will hit 350.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

trucker3573 said:


> x 1000000000


I ordered brown with Max 1 limbs.lol
I couldn't make up my mind


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

trucker3573 said:


> Looks like the same cam as last years?? Can anyone confirm this?


On the 30 and 34 same cam.
Different on turbo


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Anyone know the specs on the carbon zt turbo as far as cam 
d/l


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I would like to see how this thing really works, in my mind wouldn't it induce MORE torque on the cables?? I guess without actually seeing it I can't speculate on it


I agree, I'm not sure how this is going to work, the biggest torque concern is the cables of any bow, and the closer you get back to the center line with the cables. Maybe it has to do with the geometry of the riser and it will make more sense in hand, we will see.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Core Archery said:


> It's not a new cable guard system. It's called a tilt tamer and they been in Lancaster archery catalog for awhile


The most incorrect post i have seen thus far. I would have thought you would have a better understanding for how it is working. Think about it...It pulls the cables the opposite direction...away from the arrow AND relieves the torque. 

As to the Nock travel...Who said straight nock travel is the most accurate or more importantly consistent? I have tested straight nock travel vs engineered slight downward NT for years... Give me the engineered downward nock travel every day all day!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Ok I am confused and it dont take much lol. Dont most torque reducing rods move the cable towards the arrow?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

On the new Hoyt roller cable guard, during the drawing of the bow,the cables "push" on the flexable limb portion of the assembly and pressure the end of the mounting bar to apply force to the riser to counteract cable torque. What you will see is the bow string coming straight off the back of the cams, in-line with the path of the cam groove. It's a great twist on BowTech's Flex Guard and looks to be an improvement but there will be adjustments needed for each shooter's grip tendencies.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

upserman said:


> Ok I am confused and it dont take much lol. Dont most torque reducing rods move the cable towards the arrow?


 Yes this one will also.


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

All i know is come time for my work bonus i will have a brown turbo model in my hands


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jaliv92 said:


> I ordered brown with Max 1 limbs.lol
> I couldn't make up my mind


Did you really order already?


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

TheHunter831 said:


> Did you really order already?


The order won't go through until tomorrow .Is what I'm told.
But yes I did.I also changed it to black limbs and the turbo model. Lol


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jaliv92 said:


> The order won't go through until tomorrow .Is what I'm told.
> But yes I did.I also changed it to black limbs and the turbo model. Lol


Do you know how long it will be? Was that through your dealer? I'm probably going to get brown riser and either xtra limbs or max-1 limbs. With orange accessories


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Have a customer that ordered a Nitrum 30. He will be sending it in for strings and tune so I will keep you posted on my thoughts.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

TheHunter831 said:


> Do you know how long it will be? Was that through your dealer? I'm probably going to get brown riser and either xtra limbs or max-1 limbs. With orange accessories


Through dealer. No time frame yet .The rep is suppose to be here tomorrow


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jaliv92 said:


> Through dealer. No time frame yet .The rep is suppose to be here tomorrow


Ok. How much was it?


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

No clue .lol I'll pay for it when it gets here.I didn't ask


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

ohiohoytshooter said:


> All i know is come time for my work bonus i will have a brown turbo model in my hands


ditto; that is the coolest color I've seen for a riser in some time!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Just pre ordered mine through my dealer said I would probably be looking at 1 1/2 months +/-


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Black Carbon zt turbo with blue accessories


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Jaliv92 said:


> No clue .lol I'll pay for it when it gets here.I didn't ask


I like your style!


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Have a customer that ordered a Nitrum 30. He will be sending it in for strings and tune so I will keep you posted on my thoughts.


Thanks shane. Looking forward to the review. Thinking of getting one for myself


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

knight stalker said:


> Black Carbon zt turbo with blue accessories


I want to see if they will offer the carbon in the brown. I know it wouldn't be the same as the Alum, but I like the idea.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I bought a Carbon Spyder Turbo a few weeks ago, I'll be rolling with it for years hunting. I'm amazed to see that they made an aluminum riser their flagship bow. I believe the aluminum riser cage at the bottom is an effort to reduce bottom cam lean on them, also maybe to add a lower COG. I saw some Factor Turbo's pics of a friends bow with a #3 cam that had absolutely horrendous cam lean on the bottom. The carbon riser is a stiffer riser IMHO. I'd like to get 2 new podium X's.


----------



## NewMexicoHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Hoyt has always had an aluminum riser bow as their flag ship.


----------



## whip54 (Aug 30, 2014)

I called my hoyt dealer yesturday and he said he would have his bows in about 4 weeks.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

cuttingedge said:


> Looks nice... But I wonder which bow is going to change archery forever?


:wink:


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

knight stalker said:


> Just pre ordered mine through my dealer said I would probably be looking at 1 1/2 months +/-


How much?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TheHunter831 said:


> How much?


Guys, more than likely they were not given a firm price.

Hoyt generally releases their bows and then will release their retail pricing shortly after.


----------



## MISSION X3 (Apr 14, 2010)

TheScOuT said:


> X
> 
> My Agenda 6 comes in right on 350 ibo...even with several different arrow weights.


I call BS! 
My Agenda 6 will only make 348! If it wasn't quiet, smooth, dead in hand, and accurate I'd be running down to shoot this new Hoyt Nitrum. LOL! Hoyts always shoot good, might have to check one out anyway.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

bigGP said:


> The most incorrect post i have seen thus far. I would have thought you would have a better understanding for how it is working. Think about it...It pulls the cables the opposite direction...away from the arrow AND relieves the torque.
> 
> As to the Nock travel...Who said straight nock travel is the most accurate or more importantly consistent? I have tested straight nock travel vs engineered slight downward NT for years... Give me the engineered downward nock travel every day all day!


I'm starting to think you have no idea what your talking about. The roller clearly moves toward the arrow....


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Tipsntails7 said:


> I'm starting to think you have no idea what your talking about. The roller clearly moves toward the arrow....


The back portion pivots where the torque is transferred moves away from the arrow. Watch the video and tell me how much closer the cable get to the arrow at full draw?? Notice the red arrow Hoyt added...


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

Tipsntails7 said:


> I'm starting to think you have no idea what your talking about. The roller clearly moves toward the arrow....


here's an idea quit debating what someone may or may not know an look for your lazyass self https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrCvmoacw70


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

DNR in Wisconsin is already talking about outlawing the Nitrum series as they give hunters an unfair advantage. No BS! You can google it! Arrows zip right through em' don't even know there hit so they just go on about their business. 

Wish I was out huntin'

zenworks911


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

ajoh said:


> here's an idea quit debating what someone may or may not know an look for your lazyass self https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrCvmoacw70


I've already watched I 3 times, the cables go towards the center line of the bow. Towards the arrow


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

Tipsntails7 said:


> I've already watched I 3 times, the cables go towards the center line of the bow. Towards the arrow


yes they do so quit arguing about it, if window lickers can't work out from the video which way the cables are moving then maybe they should think
about collecting stamps an quit archery..................


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

video on the nitrum I really like the looks of it after seeing the video.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

I to love the Brown Nitrum. Is it possible to place an order at this time.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

That is what I would order


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like a nice bow.. Cant wait to see it...


----------



## murph62 (Aug 26, 2007)

TheTracker said:


> Those bows are ugly.


I think they look awwwwsoooomme!!!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

It's funny how a Hoyt thread on the release of a new product brings out all of the ignorant replies.


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

BAArcher said:


> It's funny how a Hoyt thread on the release of a new product brings out all of the ignorant replies.


Hoyt could have made things much better if they had simultaneously released a video explaining exactly how their "revolutionary" Zero Torque worked to accompany all the printed promo material.

Instead it's currently part of a Nitrum video; it really needs to have its own video, one that is technical in nature and not full of marketing copy.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

BAArcher said:


> It's funny how a Hoyt thread on the release of a new product brings out all of the ignorant replies.


You've obviously never read a Bowtech thread. :smile:


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Squirrel said:


> You've obviously never read a Bowtech thread. :smile:


You are correct, Bowtech, Mathews, Elite ect,..... Good grief, just mention Levi Morgan and watch the board light up!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

I'll be trying out new turbo model


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

I think the specs look awesome! I think I might have to part ways with my carbon overdrive! Shhhhh don't let it know! I will have to wait till after the ata show to see what bowtech brings though.


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

So I would be using a number 2 cam so the brace hight will be shorter. The only ones I'm interested in are the turbos. I would have a sub 6" brace hight then. Does anyone know if I would be able to tell the difference between that and my 6.5" brace hight carbon overdrive that I have now?


----------



## BowFan33 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nevada Smith said:


> My opinion: it was disingenuous to promise "revolutionary" as Hoyt has just done.
> 
> What we have been seeing for awhile now (and will likely continue to see) is _evolutionary_ rather than revolutionary improvements.
> 
> Small, incremental improvements and refinements in materials, manufacturing, and innovation are what we can _realistically_ expect from now on.


If they gave us all the innovation at once they would have nothing to sell you next year. Add one or two small things each year and you'll keep coming back for more.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

There are two types of brown listed as color options.

Harvest brown with camo limbs

Hunter brown (anodized)

What is the difference and what is shown in the promo video?

I think the brown would look sharp with my black accessories


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm surprised at how many people like dookey brown that sh** ugly. I love hoyt bows but not that color brown.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

I just noticed the Nitrum Turbo isn't offered in 80#, what the hell?!!!


----------



## kodiakfly (Sep 29, 2013)

General RE LEE said:


> There are two types of brown listed as color options.
> 
> Harvest brown with camo limbs
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. 



Roo223 said:


> I'm surprised at how many people like dookey brown that sh** ugly. I love hoyt bows but not that color brown.


I like the brown...it reminds of the old school Superstars that were the same or nearly the same color.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

So many threads and comments on the new Hoyt's but I haven't read a comment from someone that has actually shot one.

They do appear to have some genuine improvements like a stiffer riser and a torque reducing cable slide but only time will tell how good they are. Extra strands in the strings and cables while still maintaining good speed is a bonus as well.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

whip54 said:


> I called my hoyt dealer yesturday and he said he would have his bows in about 4 weeks.


We usually get ours the week of the release. I hope to see them by Friday or Monday. We put in our order a few weeks ago. I sure hope we don't have to wait for the turbo models like last year...they didn't come till nearly thanksgiving!


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> So many threads and comments on the new Hoyt's but I haven't read a comment from someone that has actually shot one.
> 
> They do appear to have some genuine improvements like a stiffer riser and a torque reducing cable slide but only time will tell how good they are. Extra strands in the strings and cables while still maintaining good speed is a bonus as well.


It's a Hoyt...
The only step backwards (some say) in the past few years was the CRX. I'm betting my money that even the Nitrum Turbo will feel like a Hoyt!


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

General RE LEE said:


> There are two types of brown listed as color options.
> 
> Harvest brown with camo limbs
> 
> ...


The brown anodized will be a more glossy finish. The other will be a rougher texture similar to the "blackout" finish on their current bows. I think the non anodized looks sharp on a hunting bow with camo limbs.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Crow Terminator said:


> The brown anodized will be a more glossy finish. The other will be a rougher texture similar to the "blackout" finish on their current bows. I think the non anodized looks sharp on a hunting bow with camo limbs.


Thanks Crow...where've you been on Tndeer?


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll be buying a Hoyt Nitrum Turbo, 26.5" draw, RH, 50# limbs, brown riser/Realtree Max 1 limbs. I can't wait to get it! From what I've seen so far, it has to be an awesome bow. My brown CBE hybrid sights will look great on it too.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Just ordered a Nitrum Turbo...told 6-8 weeks till delivery.


----------



## bob_white (Jun 17, 2012)

c5mrr270 said:


> I just noticed the Nitrum Turbo isn't offered in 80#, what the hell?!!!


What the hell is the same thing that came to my mind. Hoyt might've lost me this year on that one. I'm a shorter draw guy like Cam and could use the advantage if I can get it. I bet they make an 80# custom for him. Wish that would be an option for us average joes.


----------



## ChasinBucks (Nov 16, 2009)

I like the changes for this year and look forward to giving one a try.

That being said I believe the improvements with the roller guard will come from the "flex" functionality that imparts a more consistent amount of torque on the riser as the bow is drawn and at rest by allowing the cables to flex inward toward the arrow as the force on the cables increases. I believe the claim that attaching the flexible roller to the string side of rod that connects to the riser eliminates the torque all together is probably a false marketing claim.

I believe the clockwise force imparted on the riser (call it point A) shown in your diagram is simply the tangent force applied by the cables (lets call it point B) times the distance from point A to point B and I believe this to be true no matter the shape of the object connecting the force to the riser.

Lets call the point near the string where the flex portion connects to the rod in your drawing point C. I do agree that there is an offsetting counter clockwise torque applied to the system in the second drawing that can be calculated as the force times the distance from point B to point C. However, now the tangent force is applied to the point C and the resulting clockwise torque is the force time the distance from point A to point C. It appears to me that the net torque imparted on the riser at point A by the cable rod is the same as in the first drawing - simply the tangent force of the cables times the distance this force is applied from the riser.

I'm in no way an expert on the matter and this is just my opinion of the system being discussed. 



hoytbaxter said:


> View attachment 2062712
> 
> 
> I have attached what I think the Hoyt ZT Cable system is doing. There will still be a torque on the riser, but it should be in the opposite directions from a "Standard" bow. I am very interested in seeing this in action. Definitely a different direction than other cable guides.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Crow Terminator said:


> The brown anodized will be a more glossy finish. The other will be a rougher texture similar to the "blackout" finish on their current bows. I think the non anodized looks sharp on a hunting bow with camo limbs.


Thanks Crow - this probably answered my question from another thread. So do you think the rough texture will wear better than the anodized? And is it like the black riser texture on the AM32 (last time I had a black Hoyt) - it was rough and tough and I liked it.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bob_white said:


> What the hell is the same thing that came to my mind. Hoyt might've lost me this year on that one. I'm a shorter draw guy like Cam and could use the advantage if I can get it. I bet they make an 80# custom for him. Wish that would be an option for us average joes.


Understand the desire based on Hoyt's historical specs but I suspect the real world speed on the Turbo is going to be close to what you got with an 80# turbo in the past - so not sure you need 80#. Nobody has experienced the draw cycle on the turbo cam either and when you do it's possible you won't want to be pulling 80#. I hope that's not the case but they got a pretty big bump in speed on the new cam which is going to translate to a harsher draw cycle - it's just a question of how harsh will it be.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

General RE LEE said:


> Just ordered a Nitrum Turbo...told 6-8 weeks till delivery.


Congrats! 

I haven't like any Hoyt bows since my old sort of Hoyt Reflex Bighorn. I really wanted to like the Charger but it just wasn't for me. But I really want to shoot one of these Nitrums.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

I really like the new hoyt look... Would almost consider it if I didn't read the fan boy comments. They look great, probably shoot great, but not going to drink the kool-aid.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I really like the new hoyt look... Would almost consider it if I didn't read the fan boy comments. They look great, probably shoot great, but not going to drink the kool-aid.


Gotta ignore that stuff. For me the Elite crew is the worst. The only opinion that matters is mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Gotta ignore that stuff. For me the Elite crew is the worst. The only opinion that matters is mine.


Never had a problem with elite guys... Mainly Mathews peeps


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Never had a problem with elite guys... Mainly Mathews peeps


We all see things differently. I see the Mathews crowd as always being belittled and accused of the behavior the accuser is engaging in. All stupid stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

Mathias said:


> We all see things differently. I see the Mathews crowd as always being belittled and accused of the behavior the accuser is engaging in. All stupid stuff.


True that


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mathias said:


> We all see things differently. I see the Mathews crowd as always being belittled and accused of the behavior the accuser is engaging in. All stupid stuff.


Those guys win for most pick up truck stickers.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I quit putting any type of stickers on my vehicles. I don't want anyone to know what I possibly might have in my vehicle.


----------



## BarryvilleSport (Jul 4, 2014)

Any word on the draw cycle on the turbo? I'm currently shooting an elite E35 at 73 pounds and 26 inches. East sure whether to get my NITRUM turbo in 70 or not


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I can almost guarantee you it won't be nearly as smooth as your e35 but it will be a lot faster. But I'm also looking forward to hearing reports on the draw cycle and valley.


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

op27 said:


> Those guys win for most pick up truck stickers.


I have a Mathews sticker in my truck window, oh wait! I also have a Hoyt sticker in my truck window, oh wait! I also have a Bear sticker in my truck window. I just love archery !!!!


Mathias said:


> We all see things differently. I see the Mathews crowd as always being belittled and accused of the behavior the accuser is engaging in. All stupid stuff.


 Id have to agree with this one I see way more Mathews haters than any thing else.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

cbrunson said:


> I want to see if they will offer the carbon in the brown. I know it wouldn't be the same as the Alum, but I like the idea.


Yes they do. Friend ordered one today. $35 upcharge. 
I'm still deciding on the finish option on the alum., harvest or hunter.


----------



## jcruzrico (Oct 22, 2012)

I ordered a blackout 29/70 nitrum turbo! I'm excited time to say goodbye to my element g3


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

hoytbaxter said:


> View attachment 2062712
> 
> 
> I have attached what I think the Hoyt ZT Cable system is doing. There will still be a torque on the riser, but it should be in the opposite directions from a "Standard" bow. I am very interested in seeing this in action. Definitely a different direction than other cable guides.


The torque will be the same in both! It doesnt cancel it any better than a bowtec flex system! 

It is definatly a step in the right direction to get rid of the high left tearing bows of the past.


----------



## msac (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm going to order either pearl white or jet black. Not sure yet. Pumped to shoot one next weekend !


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

bob_white said:


> What the hell is the same thing that came to my mind. Hoyt might've lost me this year on that one. I'm a shorter draw guy like Cam and could use the advantage if I can get it. I bet they make an 80# custom for him. Wish that would be an option for us average joes.


Me too, maybe if enough people ask for it they will do it. Or maybe it's similar to the PSE FT where the cam won't handle it. That would suck. I was definitely seeing an 80# turbo in my future and then my dreams were crushed!!!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Predator said:


> Understand the desire based on Hoyt's historical specs but I suspect the real world speed on the Turbo is going to be close to what you got with an 80# turbo in the past - so not sure you need 80#. Nobody has experienced the draw cycle on the turbo cam either and when you do it's possible you won't want to be pulling 80#. I hope that's not the case but they got a pretty big bump in speed on the new cam which is going to translate to a harsher draw cycle - it's just a question of how harsh will it be.


The draw cycle would have to be pretty bad to turn me off, I've had an 80# burner.


----------



## bob_white (Jun 17, 2012)

c5mrr270 said:


> Me too, maybe if enough people ask for it they will do it. Or maybe it's similar to the PSE FT where the cam won't handle it. That would suck. I was definitely seeing an 80# turbo in my future and then my dreams were crushed!!!


Hoyt seems to listen to customer requests at least as far as bow design goes. Maybe they will listen to the 80# guys. Still can't believe they aren't offering one of the most highly demanded 80# bows in 80#...:confused2:


----------



## kodiakfly (Sep 29, 2013)

Crow Terminator said:


> The brown anodized will be a more glossy finish. The other will be a rougher texture similar to the "blackout" finish on their current bows. I think the non anodized looks sharp on a hunting bow with camo limbs.





frog gigger said:


> Yes they do. Friend ordered one today. $35 upcharge.
> I'm still deciding on the finish option on the alum., harvest or hunter.


Page 2 of this other Nitrum thread has guys saying that they're the same color and that it's a matte color. Supposedly from a Hoyt rep. Time will tell when they hit the shelves. I'd prefer the matte and it'd be easier if they were the same thing and not two different browns.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2341960


----------



## C_Money (Nov 28, 2013)

So any pics of the Harvest vs the anodize brown? What color is in the video? I need to know. Probably going to get one after I trade in the Mathews


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone touched one yet and drew it???????


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

C_Money said:


> So any pics of the Harvest vs the anodize brown? What color is in the video? I need to know. Probably going to get one after I trade in the Mathews


Anodized brown is the brown in the Nitrum video.

The other brown is the brown in the Carbon spyder video.

They are both harvest brown. On the Nitrum its anodized. Since you can't anodize Carbon it paint on the Carbon spyder...


----------



## C_Money (Nov 28, 2013)

enkriss said:


> Anodized brown is the brown in the Nitrum video.
> 
> The other brown is the brown in the Carbon spyder video.
> 
> ...



So on the Nitrum you have one brown color option? Why call one harvest and the other just brown?


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

C_Money said:


> So on the Nitrum you have one brown color option? Why call one harvest and the other just brown?


I think hoyt just messed up on this visualizer bud cuz there is no two color Browns on their order form. Brown anodized for aluminum and brown paint for carbon


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

i love how people are really concerned with the bow not being 7000 vs 6000, probably not person on this whole damn forum who is good enough a shot to notice any performance difference. and as far as the bow weighing 4.2 lbs for a 34 inch bow. thats a good starting weight, if its to heavy for you, take off your skirt..


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

deer down said:


> i love how people are really concerned with the bow not being 7000 vs 6000, probably not person on this whole damn forum who is good enough a shot to notice any performance difference. and as far as the bow weighing 4.2 lbs for a 34 inch bow. thats a good starting weight, if its to heavy for you, take off your skirt..


Good points (and some humor, too)!

Re: the 6000 vs. 7000: 

In MY case it was a question of getting the best value for my money. 

When I learned _why_ Prime was using 7000 series vs. 6000, it made my purchase decision one step easier to make.

Yeah, I probably could not objectively distinguish between shooting a bow having a riser made from 6000 and one from 7000. But one has to consider the subjective (or psychological) components involved with high dollar purchase decisions. For ME, I take comfort (get reassurance) knowing my Prime's riser was machined from forged 7075.

In other words: all things (e.g., MSRP; ATA; mass weight, etc.) being equal--or nearly so--if Bow A is using 6000 and Bow B is using 7000, which would I buy? The latter. 

P.S. Interestingly, Hoyt's Nitrum specs are close to Prime's Alloy. (Although we still don't know the Nitrum's MSRP.) Still I would have chosen the Alloy.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Nevada Smith said:


> When I learned _why_ Prime was using 7000 series vs. 6000, it made my purchase decision one step easier to make.



Could you tell us why too?


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

I was a prime factory staffer since the centroid, well until a last week anyway. Im looking forward to getting my hands on a new hoyt and see what i can do with it. the centroid lr was a great bow and a super strong riser. I shot that bow great and is/was one of my favorites, like i said the 34 nitrum should make for an excellent 3d platform


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> The torque will be the same in both! It doesnt cancel it any better than a bowtec flex system!
> 
> It is definatly a step in the right direction to get rid of the high left tearing bows of the past.


Wrong the torque will not be the same in the bowtech and hoyt. Take a few college level physics and engineering courses and you will see this.


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Could you tell us why too?


My sources are their website and videos.

(And since I don't plan to raise by truck with my riser I won't link to their video showing it.)

Here's a 42-second clip I found relevant; it starts at 17:15: http://youtu.be/Y9mjz2VR8AA?t=17m15s

Transcript [emphasis added]:

"One thing about our 7000 series risers is the amount of strength that's in our risers. 

"What we've found with our 100 cycle assurance machine is how little the risers actually flex.

"You'll notice right here against this post that the bow moves very, very little.

"It has some flex. Like we've talked about in the past: you want a non-flexing riser? Buy a steel bow. They don't make 'em, and they're 30 pounds if they did, and nobody wants that.

"So what we've done is we've actually made a stronger riser with the 7000 series.

"*We've used 6000 series risers in this machine and actually watched a riser flex upwards of an inch to two inches at this point*.

"*You'll notice right here, very, very little flex, I mean within a 1/16th of an inch*. And they're very consistent, top to bottom, to make the shot more consistent and better every time, equaling a more accurate riser and a more accurate bow."


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Nevada Smith said:


> My sources are their website and videos.
> 
> (And since I don't plan to raise by truck with my riser I won't link to their video showing it.)
> 
> ...


Shape of the material makes just as much, if not more difference than the material itself. Lay a 2x4 so the 4" side is down between two rigid objects 6+ feet from each end, sit on it and watch/feel how much it flexes. Now turn the 2x4 so the 2" side is on the bottom, do the same test, you will notice substantially less flex and that it is substantially more rigid. Same concept applies to engineering/design of these risers but there are many ways to cut a riser. Some will be much stiffer than others, and the direction of the stiffness, and the location of the stiff sections makes a huge difference in how the riser will react with load. I would bet that loaded as a riser would be loaded when shooting, the new 6000 series hoyt riser is as stiff or stiffer than a 7000 series standard shaped riser.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Its still anodized on the aluminum bows , its a bead blasted matt anodized...As you know that's good info 




Predator said:


> Thanks Crow - this probably answered my question from another thread. So do you think the rough texture will wear better than the anodized? And is it like the black riser texture on the AM32 (last time I had a black Hoyt) - it was rough and tough and I liked it.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh hell. While some guys pizz an moan, I'm trying to figure out how I can have flagship bow from all companies. 

Last Hoyt I had was a trykon. It's been awhile. My interest is peaked.


----------



## BarryvilleSport (Jul 4, 2014)

Any idea on price of the NITRUM turbo?


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

Probably $899 for the 30" and $949 for the turbo and I think the 34 also. Carbons are going to be the same as last year. $1399ish, this what I was told, around here anyway.


----------



## 2.5SHOT (Jun 25, 2005)

Dont even need physics to see it. Think 4th grade. Leverage.


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll make a prediction: Hoyt will use 7075 aluminum on or before their 2017 model year for at least one of their bows.

I say this because the industry has reached its evolutionary phase where small, incremental improvements are (and will be) the norm.

While computer-aided-design, finite element analysis, etc. continue to make improvements to the design of risers (and limbs and cams), at some point the riser geometry reaches a limit (point of diminishing returns). 

And other than making cosmetic changes to the riser geometry, the only thing left is: materials.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nevada Smith said:


> I'll make a prediction: Hoyt will use 7075 aluminum on or before their 2017 model year for at least one of their bows.
> 
> I say this because the industry has reached its evolutionary phase where small, incremental improvements are (and will be) the norm.
> 
> ...


This would be my fear in buying a Nitrum. I would be afraid that next year they'd go to 7000 series and make it lighter. I pack in every year to hunt so I'm definitely an ounce counter.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

c5mrr270 said:


> This would be my fear in buying a Nitrum. I would be afraid that next year they'd go to 7000 series and make it lighter. I pack in every year to hunt so I'm definitely an ounce counter.


Get a Decree or a carbon spyder then. Both are a few ounces lighter than a nitrum.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

BAArcher said:


> It's funny how a Hoyt thread on the release of a new product brings out all of the ignorant replies.


Wait until bowtech releases.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

sneak1413 said:


> Wrong the torque will not be the same in the bowtech and hoyt. Take a few college level physics and engineering courses and you will see this.


It has the same intent its just designed backwards to get away from patent infringements. The intent is to allow the roller to flex toward the arrow canceling the torque caused by the load on the cable. It also might not cancel out as much torque as the blowtec because the hoyts flex is attached to a big lever thats attached to the riser. In fact you can still see some of the torque in the slow motion video. It comes across as the left right kick the bow has when its shot. I can see it in most if slow motion shots on this video. 
http://www.hoyt.com/compounds/nitrum

It may cancel out some vibration in the flex roller with the little dampners that act just like hoyts limb dampners but thats it. 

Is it better than previous hoyts? yup! Most of the carbon bows were a pain to tune. Left tearing pos! This flex roller should fix most if not all of those problems. Is it a better design than blowteck? No blow teck still allows for complete control over top and bottom cam. Hoyt only allows control over the top cam. The problem with blowteck is the whole bow isnt built as good as the hoyts imho. Hoyts quality control and componets are some of the best.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> It has the same intent its just designed backwards to get away from patent infringements. The intent is to allow the roller to flex toward the arrow canceling the torque caused by the load on the cable. It also might not cancel out as much torque as the blowtec because the hoyts flex is attached to a big lever thats attached to the riser. In fact you can still see the torque in the slow motion video. It comes across as the left right kick the bow has when its shot. I can see it in every slow shot on this video.
> http://www.hoyt.com/compounds/nitrum
> 
> It may cancel out some vibration in the flex roller with the little dampners that act just like hoyts limb dampners but thats it.
> ...


Draw out a diagram of exactly what is going on with the hoyt rollers and do a summation of the moments around every pivot point. You will find that by placing the flex guard in the opposite direction, it exerts a torque in the opposite direction compared to a normal roller/flex/cable slide. This in turn almost completely offsets the torque that is applied by pulling the cables away from the arrow. Add in the the rollers flex both inward and rearward to reduce the amount of tension in the rollers, also minimizes the torque induced into the bow/riser. It is completely different in not only form but function compared to everything else on the market. As to the left tear issue you speak of I have seen almost no problem whatsoever unless the shooter has an inside pressure to their grip. Otherwise the last few years of hoyts have been super quick and easy to tune.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Why dont you draw it up. 

By the way the rollers are not pulled away from the arrow they are pulled toward the arrow when drawn. The video proves it if you watch it.

Like I said it looks different but performs the same function of bringing the load caused by the cables toward the arrow. No different than shaving the cable slides like most of the hoyt pros have been doing to their target bows for a few years.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Why dont you draw it up.
> 
> By the way the rollers are not pulled away from the arrow they are pulled toward the arrow when drawn. The video proves it if you watch it.
> 
> Like I said it looks different but performs the same function of bringing the load caused by the cables toward the arrow. No different than shaving the cable slides like most of the hoyt pros have been doing to their target bows for a few years.


I never said it pulls away. It adds a torque in the opposite direction from a standard cable containment system. I'm busy all weekend but if I get time I will draw up an explanation that will help clear up how it works for this of you who just don't get it.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

swbuckmaster said:


> It has the same intent its just designed backwards to get away from patent infringements. The intent is to allow the roller to flex toward the arrow canceling the torque caused by the load on the cable. It also might not cancel out as much torque as the blowtec because the hoyts flex is attached to a big lever thats attached to the riser. In fact you can still see some of the torque in the slow motion video. It comes across as the left right kick the bow has when its shot. I can see it in most if slow motion shots on this video.
> http://www.hoyt.com/compounds/nitrum
> 
> It may cancel out some vibration in the flex roller with the little dampners that act just like hoyts limb dampners but thats it.
> ...


This is the correct answer. Their is no magic physics going on that magically makes the cable rod move the opposite direction that it's pulled. 

For the non believers, when the bow comes in, hold it in your shooting hand and pull the rollers towards the string. The bow isn't going to magically torque itself against your pulling, it's going to rotate in the direction you are pulling. No matter how many hinges you put in the system....the determining force vector will always be in the direction the force is applied. 

However, the rearward force on the flexible arm, if it increases during the draw, could offset some of that torque......but it doesn't look to be the case in the videos or the drawings hoyt put in the videos, and would pretty much just add more cable torque into the system which is what they are trying to avoid in the first place.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

sneak1413 said:


> I never said it pulls away. It adds a torque in the opposite direction from a standard cable containment system. I'm busy all weekend but if I get time I will draw up an explanation that will help clear up how it works for this of you who just don't get it.


Make up a model of this with a popsicle stick and a ruler. You will see there is no way you can make the ruler torque its axis against the direction you are pulling the flexible popsicle stick. The drawing of the force vectors is just plain wrong.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Not one person that has dogged out the new system has given any thought of the new riser design and how the new roller system interacts with that...

Fact is no one really knows except Hoyt engineers and their staff shooters...When UPS delivers the bows this week we will get some feed back...Until then its speculation and conjecture on our part...Patent pending a riser design tells me that they believe enough in this "new" design that has never been done before , to put time money and effort into the patent...

Seems like everyone is focused on the roller it self when there are other design factors input on these new bows...Maybe , just maybe , this roller works best with the new riser design...

Like I said, all we have to go by is what the manufacture tells us now...Wait until next week when people get some time behind the string...

And no I'm not naïve ; I'm just not in the habit of calling a manufacture out until I have experience with the product for myself...

And watching a slow motion video and seeing the bow rotates means very little when there is a human being holding the bow...I also watched the videos closely...Its about 50/50 on bow movement...One actor in the video the bow moves, the other actor its completely still...I attribute that to grip and form of the actor...Who knows who is behind the camo mask..lol 





swbuckmaster said:


> It has the same intent its just designed backwards to get away from patent infringements. The intent is to allow the roller to flex toward the arrow canceling the torque caused by the load on the cable. It also might not cancel out as much torque as the blowtec because the hoyts flex is attached to a big lever thats attached to the riser. In fact you can still see some of the torque in the slow motion video. It comes across as the left right kick the bow has when its shot. I can see it in most if slow motion shots on this video.
> http://www.hoyt.com/compounds/nitrum
> 
> It may cancel out some vibration in the flex roller with the little dampners that act just like hoyts limb dampners but thats it.
> ...





swbuckmaster said:


> Why dont you draw it up.
> 
> By the way the rollers are not pulled away from the arrow they are pulled toward the arrow when drawn. The video proves it if you watch it.
> 
> Like I said it looks different but performs the same function of bringing the load caused by the cables toward the arrow. No different than shaving the cable slides like most of the hoyt pros have been doing to their target bows for a few years.





Ridley said:


> This is the correct answer. Their is no magic physics going on that magically makes the cable rod move the opposite direction that it's pulled.
> 
> For the non believers, when the bow comes in, hold it in your shooting hand and pull the rollers towards the string. The bow isn't going to magically torque itself against your pulling, it's going to rotate in the direction you are pulling. No matter how many hinges you put in the system....the determining force vector will always be in the direction the force is applied.
> 
> However, the rearward force on the flexible arm, if it increases during the draw, could offset some of that torque......but it doesn't look to be the case in the videos or the drawings hoyt put in the videos, and would pretty much just add more cable torque into the system which is what they are trying to avoid in the first place.





Ridley said:


> Make up a model of this with a popsicle stick and a ruler. You will see there is no way you can make the ruler torque its axis against the direction you are pulling the flexible popsicle stick. The drawing of the force vectors is just plain wrong.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Im not calling any bow manufacture out. Just using my logically thinking open mide to explain to myself whats going on with the new design. 

The bow riser may be stiff and thats fine. Blowteck for some reason had to go to a really stiff heavy riser when they cam out with the 360. The problem with blowteck is the riser feels top heavy. Hoyt solved the top heavy feel in my mind with more aluminium on the bottom with the design of the basket thing. I actually like the riser design and if I had about 4,000 bucks laying arround id buy an fx for my daughter. The hunting bow for myself, and id also get me the new 37" target bow in orange.


----------



## iscariot (Jun 4, 2013)

Good god...somebody shoot this thing and tell us what its like.

This might be my next bow, but I gotta wait til December for shops up here to get them.

I gotta live vicariously until then, so start posting reviews!


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

iscariot said:


> Good god...somebody shoot this thing and tell us what its like.
> 
> This might be my next bow, but I gotta wait til December for shops up here to get them.
> 
> I gotta live vicariously until then, *so start posting reviews!*


Here's the first one.


----------



## iscariot (Jun 4, 2013)

Nevada Smith said:


> Here's the first one.


Thanks. Yah I read that one. Short and sweet.


Also looking at the Faktor, which looks sexier IMHO. Gonna shoot both back to back, ... in a few months.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

That Nitrum Turbo looks sick. The only thing I don't like about it is the 75% letoff.

The >30" draw guys have to be ecstatic about Hoyt's line this year.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> That Nitrum Turbo looks sick. The only thing I don't like about it is the 75% letoff.
> 
> The >30" draw guys have to be ecstatic about Hoyt's line this year.


Hoyts always 75% letoff. You really cant tell the difference from 75-80 personally.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Hoyts always 75% letoff. You really cant tell the difference from 75-80 personally.


Hoyts hunting bows really haven't come in at 75% for awhile, generally run 78-80 %. 

I know most will say that valley has nothing to do with let-off. However, I have yet to see a true 75% let-off bow have a generous valley. Will be curios on the Nitrum Turbo draw cycle, specifically the valley. Just a guess jumping up to the 350 IBO rating you will probably see less valley


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Hoyts hunting bows really haven't come in at 75% for awhile, generally run 78-80 %.
> 
> I know most will say that valley has nothing to do with let-off. However, I have yet to see a true 75% let-off bow have a generous valley. Will be curios on the Nitrum Turbo draw cycle, specifically the valley. Just a guess jumping up to the 350 IBO rating you will probably see less valley


Will agree with valley comment. Never shot a 55-65% letoff with a lot of valley lol.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> The >30" draw guys have to be ecstatic about Hoyt's line this year.


How so? Nothing over around 34" ATA again.

I don't get the specs on the LD versions. The Nitrum 34 is 330 fps ATA with 6.75" BH, while the LD version is listed as 340 fps ATA with a 7.5" BH. Are they doing something like PSE's listing of the Freak where it is actually for some non-ATA setup (like 32" DL)?


----------



## BuckKilla (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes it most likely has an asterisk* next to it with the longer draw length used to get the speed listed.



stork64 said:


> How so? Nothing over around 34" ATA again.
> 
> I don't get the specs on the LD versions. The Nitrum 34 is 330 fps ATA with 6.75" BH, while the LD version is listed as 340 fps ATA with a 7.5" BH. Are they doing something like PSE's listing of the Freak where it is actually for some non-ATA setup (like 32" DL)?


----------



## JimmyWallhanger (Nov 12, 2013)

called my bow shop. price is gonna be 1099 Canadian. Time to start going down on teh boss more.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I will try and squeeze in some time in the next couple days to give a little feedback on the new bows. Hoping to shoot them tomorrow


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

Cameron hanes has a video of his impressions on his nitrum 34.


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

Bowtechforlife said:


> Cameron hanes has a video of his impressions on his nitrum 34.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZX5Jl8ZEmc


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

First batch came in today.
Will try to shoot one tomorrow


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

I was able to shoot both the Nitrum 30 and the Spyder Turbo today and can tell you that the Nitrum is truly a fantastic bow. I have had many Hoyt's and other brands of bows also over the years, and currently shoot a Carbon Element set at 72 pounds with a 30 inch draw length shooting a 426 grain arrow at 294 FPS.

The shop literally was unpacking the new Hoyt's as I was in early at their opening, and I was the first to shoot the 30 inch Nitrium. The bow was at 29 inch draw and 74 pound draw weight straight out of the box. We mounted a Whisker Biscuit and a D-loop on it and I was impressed immediately with this stout little bow. A small roll over at the top from the new cam then meets a very solid back wall and the bow holds very steady for the shot. There is only a slight ting in the hand from the aluminum riser (which will go away with a stab) and wow, this Hoyt was shooting great. 

Again, I want to stress, this Nitrum balances extremely well in hand. One thing I did notice is that there is a groove down the front of the riser which, if you are shooting with proper hand alignment, will align you every time and will aid in accuracy. The wooden grip, in my opinion is slightly different this year, and the strings are an obvious upgrade. The new design of the roller guide is a definite difference and is purported to reduce or eliminate cam lean.

Bow speed on the chrono for the Nitrum 30 was 287, again with a 426 grain arrow, 29 inch draw length and 74 pound draw weight, no tune, straight out of the box. 

Hoyt has hit it out of the park with the Nitrum in my opinion, and I will probably order the Nitrum with the riser in the Harvest Brown with Max-1 limbs and use this as a second bow, however, as well as it shoots, it may replace my Carbon Element.

Retail is $949 and $100 extra for the custom color.

Nice job Hoyt, I am impressed with the Nitrum.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

How was the draw on the spyder turbo with the new cams?


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

enkriss said:


> How was the draw on the spyder turbo with the new cams?



I found it to be very smooth with a great back wall....actually noticeably smoother than the Nitrum and ZERO vibration in the carbon.

Hoyt really is going to be tough to match this year.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

How could the draw on the carbon be noticeably smoother than the aluminum? Same cams, same draw can't be smoother!


----------



## SouTex (Feb 9, 2014)

I want the turbo


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

stork64 said:


> How so? Nothing over around 34" ATA again.
> 
> I don't get the specs on the LD versions. The Nitrum 34 is 330 fps ATA with 6.75" BH, while the LD version is listed as 340 fps ATA with a 7.5" BH. Are they doing something like PSE's listing of the Freak where it is actually for some non-ATA setup (like 32" DL)?


I'm reading on Hoyt's website that the CST LD and the Nitrum LD are both 34.5" ATA and 31.5" to 32" draw. That sounds to me like the long draw crowd should be happy.


----------



## fatamos33 (Mar 5, 2014)

Shot a nitrum 30 today and there was some vibration coming from the bottom end. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

573mms said:


> How could the draw on the carbon be noticeably smoother than the aluminum? Same cams, same draw can't be smoother!


Because it's NOT the same cam. The 30 and 34 come with the Z5 cam, and the Turbo's come with the Turbo cam.
I certainly did not feel the Turbo was smoother! It really makes me wonder what some people's definition of smooth is. In the first 5", the cam comes to full poundage! The cam is very triangular in shape and obviously a "speed" cam! It's not bad, in fact, I have one on order...but smooth it's NOT.

As far as the wood grip goes...I also do NOT understand how people can hold the same wood grip that's been on Hoyt bows since the Alpha Max and say its something new!!! Call Hoyt, they'll tell you...same shape grip!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

fatamos33 said:


> Shot a nitrum 30 today and there was some vibration coming from the bottom end. Anyone else notice that?


Absolutely, the 30 was an awful bow to me. It held exceptionally well, had a firm wall and was somewhat quiet. But that's all it had going for it. It vibed like a tuning fork and kicked backwards on the shot. The bow shot 2 Fps under ibo for me, it wasn't completely tuned but it was close


----------



## splitbeam145 (Jun 25, 2008)

573mms said:


> How could the draw on the carbon be noticeably smoother than the aluminum? Same cams, same draw can't be smoother!


If you put them side by side the grip location is different between the two. One is little higher than other which could cause the feel of the draw cycle to be different.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

I shot the 30 last night. The tech said it had a lot of vibe. I didn't notice it. Pretty smooth bow. It wasn't as vibe free as the spider 30, but it was nice. They r asking $1000 for the nitrum. Way out of hand for a bow, but it was very nice. I would say it's the nicest bow Hoyt has made since the alpha max. Very firm wall. Super smooth and quiet. Will b a perfect hunting bow for sure. The new zt guard is very well built and looks well designed. Everything lined right down center. 
The turbo cam was pretty smooth for a speed bow. I liked it quite a bit. Very avoidable at 60lbs. Very quiet and very little vibe. Felt kinda similar to the #2 xtr cams to me. Little more comfortable valley though. Pretty stiff up front, but still nice. So far, with all the 2015 model bows I be shot, the zt carbon spider 30 is by far the nicest. That's just me though. Can't afford one, but I liked it a lot. Oh, and the Camo on all the bows I looked at was very nice. No pulled spots. Very flat and nice. Good for Hoyt. They get a A- from me this year.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

rutjunky said:


> I shot the 30 last night. The tech said it had a lot of vibe. I didn't notice it. Pretty smooth bow. It wasn't as vibe free as the spider 30, but it was nice. They r asking $1000 for the nitrum. Way out of hand for a bow, but it was very nice. I would say it's the nicest bow Hoyt has made since the alpha max. Very firm wall. Super smooth and quiet. Will b a perfect hunting bow for sure. The new zt guard is very well built and looks well designed. Everything lined right down center.
> The turbo cam was pretty smooth for a speed bow. I liked it quite a bit. Very avoidable at 60lbs. Very quiet and very little vibe. Felt kinda similar to the #2 xtr cams to me. Little more comfortable valley though. Pretty stiff up front, but still nice. So far, with all the 2015 model bows I be shot, the zt carbon spider 30 is by far the nicest. That's just me though. Can't afford one, but I liked it a lot. Oh, and the Camo on all the bows I looked at was very nice. No pulled spots. Very flat and nice. Good for Hoyt. They get a A- from me this year.


Good to hear on the turbo as the xtr fuel cams are my favorite ..


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> Good to hear on the turbo as the xtr fuel cams are my favorite ..


If they feel similar to the XTR's they will be a nice cam! I liked mine a lot.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I meant to say and Fuel cams



ex-wolverine said:


> Good to hear on the turbo as the xtr *and* fuel cams are my favorite ..


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

rutjunky said:


> I shot the 30 last night. The tech said it had a lot of vibe. I didn't notice it. Pretty smooth bow. It wasn't as vibe free as the spider 30, but it was nice. They r asking $1000 for the nitrum. Way out of hand for a bow, but it was very nice. I would say it's the nicest bow Hoyt has made since the alpha max. Very firm wall. Super smooth and quiet. Will b a perfect hunting bow for sure. The new zt guard is very well built and looks well designed. Everything lined right down center.
> The turbo cam was pretty smooth for a speed bow. I liked it quite a bit. Very avoidable at 60lbs. Very quiet and very little vibe. Felt kinda similar to the #2 xtr cams to me. Little more comfortable valley though. Pretty stiff up front, but still nice. So far, with all the 2015 model bows I be shot, the zt carbon spider 30 is by far the nicest. That's just me though. Can't afford one, but I liked it a lot. Oh, and the Camo on all the bows I looked at was very nice. No pulled spots. Very flat and nice. Good for Hoyt. They get a A- from me this year.


The one I shot had bad vibe and I got hounded for saying it earlier here. Looks like I'm not the only one that isn't delusional and blindly saying the bow is perfect. I agree with everything you said. I'm waiting to see what the 34 shoots like and what mathews introduces before I make a final decision.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, there was no question it had some vibe. Nothing to get all worked up over, and definitely not a deal breaker. But there is room for improvement. 
I have a feeling a lot of guys will like the turbo cam a lot.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

goodoleboy11 said:


> The one I shot had bad vibe and I got hounded for saying it earlier here. Looks like I'm not the only one that isn't delusional and blindly saying the bow is perfect. I agree with everything you said. I'm waiting to see what the 34 shoots like and what mathews introduces before I make a final decision.


That is my biggest gripe about trying a bow out in a shop with nothing on it. They always feel different after adding stabilizers and sight and all that. My Faktor had a tiny bit of vibe at the shop but after adding my stuff to it, it's gone. I suspect the same would happen with the Nitrum.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

flinginairos said:


> That is my biggest gripe about trying a bow out in a shop with nothing on it. They always feel different after adding stabilizers and sight and all that. My Faktor had a tiny bit of vibe at the shop but after adding my stuff to it, it's gone. I suspect the same would happen with the Nitrum.


I agree, but some bows I have shot with nothing on it but whisker biscuit have been dead. Bows like that that come to mind are the E35, prime impact, chill x, chill R, and that's about all I can think of for recent bows I've been able to shoot.. All the Hoyt's have had pretty bad vibe, to ME. Just like the previous post the tech said the bow vibed bad but the member here didn't notice it. We're all different. 

I'm going to spend much more time with the nitrum 34 because that's what I am interested in from hoyt in the first place


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

The Motrin I shot was loaded. 12 b stinger smackdown rest and fuse sight. Shooting 300 spine Easton. It was hunt ready. I don't know how well it was tuned, but it seemed to hold really well and arrow flight appeared to b good. Seemed the limb shocks were adjusted good. Now the bow had a small amount of vibe, but like I said. It wasn't not much at all. Nothing like a monster or gt500. It was a smooth bow that was nice and quiet. With just a touch of vibe. The carbon bow had zero vibe. Hard to say how that will change with some tuning. But ontarget7 will let everyone know about that very soon. For what it's worth, the turbo had about the same vibe, but all it had on it was a rest. Hope this helps anyone interested.


----------



## 90Chevy (Feb 16, 2011)

is the brown really and extra charge?? has anybody priced this?


----------



## fxd2008 (Nov 15, 2009)

100 dollar up charge for the Brown.


----------



## 90Chevy (Feb 16, 2011)

thank you


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrCvmoacw70&list=UUQRDLg_zzoedXSO7aKnsYHw&index=2


----------



## Steveo77 (Oct 11, 2012)

http://youtu.be/TDDixPE2dHc


----------



## Steveo77 (Oct 11, 2012)

John dudelys review the above link


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks Steveo


----------



## Steveo77 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a nitrum 34 harvest brown black carbon limbs 70 lb on order ... I will do a review once received... Hoyt rep will be at my local shop today...


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Wow, impressive speeds with such a heavy arrow!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I played with the 30 a bit yesterday. Much better now than last years. Bow tunes easier, centershot was right on the money, level nock point, bow did not twist at all on the shot, extremely well balanced for a small bow. Very quiet and almost no vibration at all. Definitely a big improvement over the Faktor which I really liked last year. If you pay attention to the little details you will notice a big difference. If you shoot a bow to just fling an arrow down range. You won't notice much difference.


----------



## bcase4 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ordered the 34 in camo today . 6-8 week wait


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

We ordered some 34's on our sneak peak so we should have them in any day now for our customers.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

sneak1413 said:


> I played with the 30 a bit yesterday. Much better now than last years. Bow tunes easier, centershot was right on the money, level nock point, bow did not twist at all on the shot, extremely well balanced for a small bow. Very quiet and almost no vibration at all. Definitely a big improvement over the Faktor which I really liked last year. If you pay attention to the little details you will notice a big difference. If you shoot a bow to just fling an arrow down range. You won't notice much difference.


What was the center shot measurement from the riser?


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

TheHunter831 said:


> How much?














Around here $949 is the Map


----------



## Steveo77 (Oct 11, 2012)

http://youtu.be/SZX5Jl8ZEmc. Cam Hanes review of nitrum 34


----------



## iscariot (Jun 4, 2013)

Also posted this in another thread, but just trying to get some info, so posting here too.


Can anyone comment on the draw of the Nitrum Turbo as it would compare to a Bowtech Experience/Destroyer 350/Assassin/Elite Answer/Hoyt Carbon Element?

I am thinking about the Nitrum 34 but with everyone saying the Turbo is stiff but smooth, I'm thinking the Turbo might not be that much different from the bowtechs I listed.

I won't have a chance to shoot any of the Nitrums, so I'd be kind of ordering blind.

Just trying to get a comparison to stuff I've drawn and shot.



Is the Nitrum Turbo draw and shot similar to any of these?

Any thoughts?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

iscariot said:


> Also posted this in another thread, but just trying to get some info, so posting here too.
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on the draw of the Nitrum Turbo as it would compare to a Bowtech Experience/Destroyer 350/Assassin/Elite Answer/Hoyt Carbon Element?
> ...


Of the bows you listed, it's closest to the experience.


----------



## iscariot (Jun 4, 2013)

sneak1413 said:


> Of the bows you listed, it's closest to the experience.


So the Hoyt Turbo draws most similar to the Bowtech Experience.

Now I have some thinking to do.

I was set on the Nitrum 34, now I gotta consider the Turbo.

I'd get 28" DL (#2 cam) with the 55# to 65# draw weight.

How much difference does the 6.75" BH make vs. 6" BH realistically on the shot?

I know 6" BH will show poor technique more, but at 6.75" BH is that actually much if a difference, considering I'm coming from a 7" BH on my Bowtech?

I haven't shot a 6" BH that much.


----------

